# Wheres Best Place For Foil Transfers?



## nwnatives (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks For All The Previous Help

I Was Wondering Where Was The Best Place To Order Custom Foil Transfers? So Far I Seen That Sivermtn Has Them.
Any Help Would Be Much Appreciated

Give Thanks


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know if this is the best foil transfers, but http://www.versatranz.com/transfers/ has them. I tried their sample. Looks good to me.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If I had a group of 100 transfer companies to order from silverMtn would be number 101.
I use, in this order, First Edition, dowling graphics, transfer express. I got some great samples from Spot98.net also. That's all I can speak for I am sure others have had great success with other companies. Look at what is involved though. Some charge art work, some charge screen fees some don't charge for anything but the work. Price it out. The idea is to make money and have the highest quality and the best service you can get. That is why I recommend these companies.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...just to add, Foil transfers need to be done right or else they will look bad/crack in a short time. Wash and Wear test, test, test, before you order large quantities.


----------



## colourmefunky (Dec 8, 2007)

dose any body know were i can get some color foil transfers i know they come in silver and gold metallics
but i have also seen them in colors such as rainbow colors and other 
they are easy to cut and weed using a Roland cutter this is the link that will show you what im looking for 
Metallic Heat Transfer Foils 12-Inch Wide Rolls - Calibrated S.P.S. Screen Printing Supplies - Equipment


----------

